# Slug eaters (Duberria Lutrix)



## Jack W

May be a stupid question but was wondering if any one has heard of anyone keeping slug eaters (Duberria Lutrix) in the UK. My step mother is from south africa, where they just catch wild ones, but they are real easy to keep and feed supposedly.

Anyway was just wondering??


----------



## Barney_M

if anyone has it will be guypettigrew that top notch bloke has everything! lol


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Personally i would stay away from these guys, managed to get a few a few years back, they just dont do well at all incaptivity..tried them on gals, slugs snails(from non pesticide areas) and they eat them but never seemed to thrive or put much on in the way of wieght.

cheers


----------



## SA-MAN-IN-UK

Jack W said:


> May be a stupid question but was wondering if any one has heard of anyone keeping slug eaters (Duberria Lutrix) in the UK. My step mother is from south africa, where they just catch wild ones, but they are real easy to keep and feed supposedly.
> 
> Anyway was just wondering??


Hi Jack

Did you manage to find anyone with Duberria Lutrix at all?


----------



## Swindinian

A lot can happen over a dozen years. Good to keep the discussion relevant 👍


----------



## SA-MAN-IN-UK

Swindinian said:


> A lot can happen over a dozen years. Good to keep the discussion relevant 👍


It's sometimes a stretch to find unusual snakes so you persue the leads you can find, even if they are fossilized


----------

